
Udacity “Ultimate Data Analyst Skills Checklist” [pdf] - peterhadlaw
http://1onjea25cyhx3uvxgs4vu325.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/UdacityUltimateSkillChecklistForYourFirstDataAnalystJob.pdf
======
peterhadlaw
Udacity announced new hiring partnerships with companies such as Amazon Alexa,
Slack, Samsung, and more. They are link to this rather informative document
with a checklist for a first time data analyst hire.

